# Bands



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sure this has been covered a thousand times on here. But here it goes anyway. I am trying to get back to where I can hit good enough to hunt with a catty again. So far so good getting there. I have strictly been making my own using whatever materials I have around me. This has been fine getting tuned back in but I am wanting to get a few together that will be plenty strong enough for hunting small game. I have been using some big gum rubberbands. I got them local they are pretty stout especially with the set I put together tonight on a natural. I doubled them up on it and it hits very hard. Problem is I don't have any left and likely won't be able to get anymore. So my question is should I go to the thera band gold or stick with gum rubber for what I am wanting? I want something that will do its job and that is cost effective I am cheap lol. I am prepared to deal with cutting my own bands using a rotary cutter. I just want to get some folks that hunt with there's. I thought about getting some latex tubing from hardware to make some target shooters with to keep practicing with. I am sure that wouldn't be strong enough to hunt with though? Thanks in advance guys
Tony

Whenever I get a chance I will throw a few pictures of some I have made. I also don't know if it makes a difference but I shoot butterfly style I guess it would be.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want something great for hunting with minimal hassle, may I suggest some of the tubes frogman offers. They last a long time compared to flatbands and have adequate power to down small game. just go to the hunting forum and you can see all the game he's downed with them.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

You have a lot of options. Yes the tubing will work well frogman has taken plenty of game with it. There is also chained rubber bands Nico and Baneofsmallgame have some good blog's on them. So your not limited to what you can use.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response guys. I somehow missed the hunting page until I read the first response. Great post over there I eat breath sleep hunting and fishing and love the challenge using a slingshot gives.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I fish mostly but when I get my stone chucker done I may do a bit of hunting. I'll be using chained rubber and stones. Well I do that now but it's just pest control.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Where is a good place to get good stout tube rubber to make bands? I want to put together several flips but my funds are a little tight. So where would be best place to buy them and from what I'm gathering the 1745 is the best? Thanks guys sorry for all the questions just wanna get everything setup right.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

I think initially you will have to spend some money to find out what you like and what works best for you. Honestly, bands are relatively cheap, and it is one of the most important aspects when taking hunting into consideration in addition to ammo choice. Why not buy a small selection to try out, then find ways to make your own based on what you like?

For example, pick up a set of frogmans tubes and tex shooters tapered flatbands, or some theraband. This can give you a good idea of what to expect from tubes and flats and their performance they offer. As DM mentioned, you have a LOT of options.

To answer your question, just search for surgical tubing on ebay or other online marketplace. I found this in a matter of seconds.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dankung-1745-Slingshot-Catapult-Latex-Rubber-Tube-1m-/180645383746?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item2a0f4dce42#ht_500wt_922


----------

